# Hard Water



## Richard40 (9 Feb 2020)

Should I be testing the hardness of my water? I’ve never tested it so asking for advice. Only ever tested for ammonia, nitrite and nitrates. anything else I should test? I’ve a heavily planted tank, running CO2.


----------



## Zeus. (9 Feb 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Should I be testing the hardness of my water?



No-*What about Test Kits ?*

because it is a waste of time and money when all you have to do is google your water company and you should be able to get a water report FOC.

Manchester as a whole gets great water from the Lake District which should be pretty 'ideal' for scaping and I'm jealous already as my water virtually spits calcium stones out


----------



## Richard40 (9 Feb 2020)

Yes it seems to be decent water. What about a TDS tester which also tests temperature?


----------



## Zeus. (9 Feb 2020)

Richard40 said:


> What about a TDS tester which also tests temperature?



I have several and rarely use them, with a weekly 50% WC there is no need to measure TDS and I have a temp gauge on my hand which I use most days


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (10 Feb 2020)

Your water company should be able to provide water hardness from the tap via using your postcode in their website


----------



## tam (10 Feb 2020)

You don't need to test hardness regularly as if you are using the same source water it shouldn't fluctuate much. However you should have some idea of what the hardness is - if you are using tap your water company should have a report.


----------

